# Trade your old cell phones and/or iPod for Amazon gift cards



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone else seen this? I discovered I have two old cell phones that together I can trade in for more than $40 in Amazon gift cards. Another great way to buy Kindle books!

Check out the details here: *http://gctradein.flipswap.com/consumer/*

Linda[/b]


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> Has anyone else seen this? I discovered I have two old cell phones that together I can trade in for more than $40 in Amazon gift cards. Another great way to buy books for my Kindle!
> 
> Check out the details here: *http://gctradein.flipswap.com/consumer/*
> 
> Linda[/b]


hmmm.... does it count if I start swiping them to pay for my books?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I gotta check that out... we have mulitple cell phones lying around here... yippee, more ways to buy books!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My old phone (before my current phone), which I had for 3 1/2 years is so old I don't see it listed.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> My old phone (before my current phone), which I had for 3 1/2 years is so old I don't see it listed.


I am beginning to think this one is not going to work for me either!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I eventually found it, but it isn't worth anything...(sniff). I guess I shouldn't complain. I got the phone for free from my cousin, who thought I needed an emergency phone when I was in high school. (my parents thought I was going to lose a phone...my phone lasted longer than theirs and I had mine for a year and a half longer.)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

We have two old LG phones but ours aren't worth anything for this.  It was sure worth a try!! Thanks so much for the info anyway!  We will donate our old phones to be used by women who are victims of domestic violence in our community.  So... if your cell phone isn't worth anything monetarily.... you might want to check in your area to see if there are any organizations that might be able to put it to good use.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got 13.23 for an old cell phone that I never use.


WAHOO!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! I can get $110.64 for my iPhone. I'll have to ask my husband if he wants to do this...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I can also get some money for an old Motorola Razr we have lying around. So a total of $128.18 in Amazon gift cards. Yahoo, that'll keep me reading for awhile!

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep...I had one lying around also.  Packed it up and sending it in.  I wasn't sure what I should do with it anyway...Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an old Razr, a SLVR, and an ipod Nano... Almost $100 for the 3.


hhmmmm. Thats a good idea.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oddsox - Thanks for the link! We've got several cell phones just laying around since we got our iPhones. I have to see if any of them would fetch any more on eBay, but the link you provided is definitely a great help! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oddsox - Thanks for the link! We've got several cell phones just laying around since we got our iPhones. I have to see if any of them would fetch any more on eBay, but the link you provided is definitely a great help!
> 
> Cheers, Mike


You're welcome, Mike. I'm glad to see some people are able to get a few bucks out of it and some even more than a few. Such a deal!

Linda


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Darn mine aren't worth anything- but they'll plant a tree. The school by us collects them, but the screen isn't working on one so I don't think they can use it- will have to see.

Lynn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wanted to report back on this...

I logged into the Flipswap site, got a price for my iPhone and a Motorola Razr. I printed out the receipt, packed everything carefully, per their instructions, and sent it off. I made sure the receipt was in the box. I did not pay extra for insurance even though they suggested it. I mailed the box on 11/14/08.

Late yesterday (11/20/0, I received an email that the phones had been received and inspected. They passed inspection and were valued at the same amount they had originally quoted me, which is great.

The next step...I should receive an Amazon giftcard in the mail in the next 7-10 days. I'll report back again!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another update: I just received an email from Flipswap with my gift certificate code. I went right to my amazon account, but the number in and bingo! $128.18 immediately added to my account.

Yahoo!

This is a great deal since the phones were just lying around the house. Thanks to Oddsoxx for finding this.

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

:sigh

We gave away my Son't Ipod touch (he didn't like it and I replaced it with a new nano)... I could have had lotsof books for that! Oh well, the kid we gave it too just loves it and uses it all the time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> :sigh
> 
> We gave away my Son't Ipod touch (he didn't like it and I replaced it with a new nano)... I could have had lotsof books for that! Oh well, the kid we gave it too just loves it and uses it all the time.


And actually, that's better, I think...

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And actually, that's better, I think...
> 
> L


yeah it is: the kid we gave it too has been so good to my boy, like an older brother. And he really loves it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> yeah it is: the kid we gave it too has been so good to my boy, like an older brother. And he really loves it.


We gave a few hand-me-down computers to my my son's friends over the course of jr. high and high school and I really think it made a difference in every case. Kids who might not have gone to college, did, because they had the extra boost of having a laptop for school work and research. They didn't just play games.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I checked out the site suggested on another thread for trading in used cell phones for Amazon credit.  Has anyone done this?  Can I use the Amazon gift card for anything, including credit toward a Kindle, or is the Kindle excluded for gift card use?  What was your experience with the cell phone trade-in and gift card?  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> I checked out the site suggested on another thread for trading in used cell phones for Amazon credit. Has anyone done this? Can I use the Amazon gift card for anything, including credit toward a Kindle, or is the Kindle excluded for gift card use? What was your experience with the cell phone trade-in and gift card? Thanks!


I did and I posted about it on another thread. Let me go find it and I'll merge it with this one. Hang on.

EDIT: Done....Libro, let me know if you have any other questions.

L


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Gang,

Well...here's an update on the cell phone swap I did.

I found six phones in my house and checked the website to discover they were worth about $80 in Amazon gift cards. I spent an hour or so getting them ready, packed them up and sent them off...where upon they promptly got lost in the mail. We mailed them on November 22 and they never arrived at their destination. Fortunately they were insured and I can only hope the Post Office will come through with the money which I will promptly use to buy books for my Kindle.

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> I checked out the site suggested on another thread for trading in used cell phones for Amazon credit. Has anyone done this? Can I use the Amazon gift card for anything, including credit toward a Kindle, or is the Kindle excluded for gift card use? What was your experience with the cell phone trade-in and gift card? Thanks!


If you have a gift certificate balance on your account at Amazon, you can use it to buy anything that Amazon sells.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Well...here's an update on the cell phone swap I did.
> 
> ...


That's a shame! I just sent the box, didn't bother with the insurance and as you can see from my earlier post, it arrived just fine, was inspected, and I got my gift card money. This was a great find for me. Without it, the phones would just be sitting around the house.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Well...here's an update on the cell phone swap I did.
> 
> ...


*What a bummer Linda...hopefully it won't take the PO to fulfill your claim.*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine is SO old - but they will plant a tree if I send it in.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking through old threads and found this one.  Since so many of us are getting new phones it seems appropriate.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh!  Thanks deb. . . . .my previous previous phone is too old to get anything. . . .but maybe my previous one isn't. . . .thanks!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. My old cell phone is worth almost $20. So is my wife's.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine was worth $28.00.  I thought that was great.
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought I would revive this thread....

I just sold my old cell phones. I checked several sites and thought this place gave the best deal... http://www.celltradein.com/index.php#
I received $72 for 2 LG Dares. One was broken and one was in almost perfect condition. I was surprised they even paid $12 for my broken one!

I filled out the info online and boxed them. They emailed me a prepaid UPS shipping label. You have your choice of paypal payment or check. I chose the paypal and received my money within 24 hours of them receiving the phones.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

This is so timely for me.  I just got a new iPhone 4 and I can get $27 for my Dare.  And we have other phones in the house.  I am going to go on a treasure hunt.  Love it. KIndleboards is the best!


----------

